# RAF Ringstead, Dorset - November 2012



## Harry (Nov 6, 2012)

RAF Ringstead was part of the Chain Home and Chain Home Low transmitter/receiver radar. Started in 1940 but too late for the Battle of Britain it continued service until 1956 by then using the 'Rotor Radar'. In 1963 it was taken over by the USAF operating a Tropospheric Scatter System link but this closed down in 1974.

The controversial aerials... removed shortly after the site closed.







Nature has a firm grip here.











Radar





















The RAF base, radar stations and associated buildings had there share of defences built too.


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 7, 2012)

nice find mate thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2012)

Very interesting,nice one.


----------



## chris (Nov 7, 2012)

Very interesting - a new one to me


----------



## maxmix (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jet48 (Nov 14, 2012)

some interesting pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 16, 2012)

Impressive site, good history and pics,thanks


----------



## Evilgenius (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice report, not seen the old snap of the bunker!

Looks like you must of missed the other two bunkers that were open a little while back and probably still are, not easy that easy to find though. 

There are four in total that I know of.


----------

